# Blue Angels



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Planning to stop over in Pensacola to watch the blue Angels on my way to MS Coast. Went years ago to Sabine Bay and watched from the sand bar. Remember it being crazy pre-kids so is there an alternative spot to anchor up or beech the skiff and see the show? 

Is Ft. McRae an option or too far? 

Thanks


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

send me a PM - I used to be stationed in Pensacola for flight school and can direct you to a good spot where I used to watch with my buds.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

jboriol said:


> Planning to stop over in Pensacola to watch the blue Angels on my way to MS Coast. Went years ago to Sabine Bay and watched from the sand bar. Remember it being crazy pre-kids so is there an alternative spot to anchor up or beech the skiff and see the show?
> 
> Is Ft. McRae an option or too far?
> 
> Thanks


Fort Pickens park seawall. Tour the old fort its very similar to Fort Jefferson in the Tortugas.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

If you're talking about the Pensacola Beach Show, then Friday is "family" day and Saturday is not. This year it is July 7th and 8th.

Fort Pickens is really too far away to see the show.

Here's where you want to be on Friday - launch by 7:30 AM from Shoreline Park ($10 launch fee). Take a short boat ride to Flounder's Chowder House or Red Fish Blue Fish area - there are a lot of places to anchor up. Get shallow - we always to anchor up or tie up to the pilings that establish the swimming area. Just look at the area on Google Earth.

Let the kids swim, hang out, drink and be merry. There are several places to eat or you can bring a cooler or whatever. The Friday show is a full dress rehersal. When the Blue's fly, stop drinking and start sobering up. Eat, drink a few waters, and head back to Shoreline.

Saturday is pretty much the same thing - except launch no later than 7:00 and head directly to Little Sabine. Leave the kids - enjoy the show. And, there will be a show.

If you want a personal guide, holler at me via PM. I'll let you tag along with us.

We have been doing this every year since 2003, so we really have it down to a science.

The November show is on NAS Pensacola and I really don't have much experience viewing this show.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

The weekly practices are the best way to see the show as far as minimizing dealing with the crowd, and they still do their full demo. It's well worth your time to check out the museum after the show and kill the rest of the day. I haven't been in years, and I know it's grown a lot in popularity, but it would still be my first pick. The beach show is a great time from a boat, but there's no way I'd drive to the beach watch. Just be sure to watch out for the other guy on the water.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies gents. Saturday & Sunday are the only days for us so we will brave the madhouse and let you know how it turns out! Good info on the launch.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 31, 2008)

jboriol said:


> Thanks for all the replies gents. Saturday & Sunday are the only days for us so we will brave the madhouse and let you know how it turns out! Good info on the launch.


Holler at me when it gets closer!


----------

